

Conversation with Stuart Halloway (author of Programming Clojure) - absconditus
http://programmingtour.blogspot.com/2009/07/conversation-with-stuart-halloway.html

======
absconditus
Further information:

"We spoke about Relevance's model as a lifestyle company, working with
Clojure, and, of course, random other things."

